# Anemometro de 1973 ( Ex .URSS)



## Mago (1 Dez 2007 às 19:02)

Fica aqui uma foto que encontrei na internet de um anemometro de 1973 da ex URSS


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2007 às 19:07)

Excelente 

Esse não voava com o vento  para alem de durar para toda a vida e não precisar de pilhas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2007 às 23:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Excelente
> 
> Esse não voava com o vento  para alem de durar para toda a vida e não precisar de pilhas.




Se voasse coitado daquele que passava na rua e apanhasse com ele na cabeça


----------

